# Platy Problem



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I posted this in another thread, but didn't get any responses... so we'll try it here.

I have a trio of Dalmatian Platys - 1 Male, 2 Females. I've had them for several months now and they were all doing quite well in the community tank have. The tended to stick together as a group and were very playful. However, over the last few days one of the females has taken to hiding in a large cave like log I have in the tank. I am not sure if she is sick or if she is pregnant. She has no physical ailments and is still eating just fine. I can even coax her out of hiding just by approaching the glass of the tank, but she only stays out briefly. The male seems to chase her when she does come out of hiding, but he's always been like this with the females. She doesn't appear to have squared off in the belly, but she was in the past... so I'm assuming she already dropped fry and they were eaten. 

Could she have some sort of disease that gives no other warnings? Or is it possible she's just now feeling threatened by the other female platy?

If either one, what should I do. I really don't want to lose her, they're my favorite species in my tank.

Thanks!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

KendyLeigh said:


> I posted this in another thread, but didn't get any responses... so we'll try it here.
> 
> I have a trio of Dalmatian Platys - 1 Male, 2 Females. I've had them for several months now and they were all doing quite well in the community tank have. The tended to stick together as a group and were very playful. However, over the last few days one of the females has taken to hiding in a large cave like log I have in the tank. I am not sure if she is sick or if she is pregnant. She has no physical ailments and is still eating just fine. I can even coax her out of hiding just by approaching the glass of the tank, but she only stays out briefly. The male seems to chase her when she does come out of hiding, but he's always been like this with the females. She doesn't appear to have squared off in the belly, but she was in the past... so I'm assuming she already dropped fry and they were eaten.
> 
> ...


Hello again Kendy...

Your females could use a couple more females. Ideally, you want 3 to 4 females to every male if you keep "Livebearers". More females is even better. Also, if you don't have a well planted tank, especially floating plants, your fish won't be as comfortable in the tank. They need a lot of hiding places to rest from the aggressive male.

Water chemistry is very important. If you're not removing and replacing half the tank water every week to 10 days, you should consider doing it. Female livebearers can hold their fry until conditions are right. Pure water conditions are essential for healthy fish and plants too.

If you want a high fry survival rate, then heavily plant the tank and start feeding the adult fish a little more and a little more often. Well fed adults will generally show little or no interest in the fry. 

B


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Perhaps I'll send for another platy, unfortunately I cannot find the Dalmatians anywhere around me. I do do water changes frequently and have had no issues with water conditions as of yet... everything was well within good parameters when I last checked a week ago. 

As for the planted aquarium... I know it makes for better water conditions for the fish, I'm just not sure how to go about starting it. I posted another thread about wanting to transition my current tank to planted... I only have the typical fluorescent lights for the tank and the gravel is small to medium in size. What beginner plants would you recommend that require little to no effort to maintain, but won't overwhelm the tank? I don't want it to look like a jungle in there... 

Also, for now would it be best to move the female platy to another tank until I am able to get a third female? I have a 5.5 gallon that I just setup a few days ago and am waiting for it to cycle, but once it does could I relocate her there without any issues?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

KendyLeigh said:


> Perhaps I'll send for another platy, unfortunately I cannot find the Dalmatians anywhere around me. I do do water changes frequently and have had no issues with water conditions as of yet... everything was well within good parameters when I last checked a week ago.
> 
> As for the planted aquarium... I know it makes for better water conditions for the fish, I'm just not sure how to go about starting it. I posted another thread about wanting to transition my current tank to planted... I only have the typical fluorescent lights for the tank and the gravel is small to medium in size. What beginner plants would you recommend that require little to no effort to maintain, but won't overwhelm the tank? I don't want it to look like a jungle in there...
> 
> Also, for now would it be best to move the female platy to another tank until I am able to get a third female? I have a 5.5 gallon that I just setup a few days ago and am waiting for it to cycle, but once it does could I relocate her there without any issues?


Kendy...

You don't need to move fish from the main tank. It's stressful and you don't want to cause injury to the fish. I keep large tanks of "Livebearers" and have never isolated the females. I keep all the fish together. Livebearers are very social and do best in large numbers of their own kind. At least this has been my observation with Fancy Guppies.

I would keep the fish well fed and the tank water changed out regularly.

B


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I answered your other thread, so check back.


----------

